# cant install old games on win7



## AiKirika (May 9, 2010)

ive recently found a few old games from the time when i had win ME
street wars, worms armageddon, urban chaos, soul reaver, etc...

but i cant install them, i have the following problems with the games:

worms armageddon: clicked on setup.exe, it asks me if i want to give it access, the installing screen appears, after some time it dissapears and nothing happens

street wars: clicked on setup.exe, it asks me if i want to give it access, the little loading circle next to the curser appears and nothing happens, after about 15-30min a window appears asking me in which language i want to install the game, i keep it english, after that nothing happens
i am this able to play the game though, the problem is that i cant save the game
already tried to run the setup.exe with different compatibilities, not helping
also found nothing on the internet, tried to download too

urban chaos: autorun file available, clciked on it, the screen appears where i can chooose what i want to do, installing, etc.., click on installing, nothing happens, or i click on the setup.exe directly, nothing happens as well, like in street wars after a long time a window appears asking me what i want, but nada

soul reaver: same as urban chaos

generaly said: they just wont install
and i guess its the same issue with every other game i have here as well

another game though gives me a totally different problem:
frontschweine (german name, i dont know what it is called in english): i go to computer, click on the driver, and it gets recognized as a music file playing a melody

i got all those games from a games collection i bought before i got win XP
they didnt worked for me on win XP either

pls help me to solve this problem
i'd really loved to play those games


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried using Compatibility Mode?
Right Click on the Setup file and select Properties from the list, in the dialog box that opens select the Compatibility tab and then try picking Win Me or Win 98 from the drop down box.


----------



## AiKirika (May 9, 2010)

if i go to properties on the setup.exe i cannot change compatibility, its greyed out
but if i right click and then choose another option "take care of compatibility problems" (its german here so the translation might not be the correct one) it takes me to a window where i can test out different compatibilities, XP wont work, 98/ME wont work
ive tried it out on street wars


----------



## AiKirika (May 9, 2010)

can anyone help me?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this the game? > http://www.streetwarsonline.com/Download.htm


----------



## AiKirika (May 9, 2010)

no its not
its not an online game 
its about 10 years old
back then i didnt even have internet

the full name is Street Wars: Constructor Underworld
its my main concern


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you ran the troubleshooter did you select the option to allow additional permissions?
I saw a lot of reports of the game running too fast on faster CPU's it was designed to run on a Pentium 200 with 32meg of ram, a lot of the older games used the core clock/system speed for ingame timing reference hence the newer faster clocks mess up the games timings.


----------



## AiKirika (May 9, 2010)

what troubleshooter?
there isnt anything appearing at all when i try to install it

the game itself is not an issue... i can play it afterall without any problems

its the setup which doesnt work and wont tell me any reasons


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right click on the setup.exe and run the compatibility troubleshooter.


----------



## AiKirika (May 9, 2010)

im not sure what you mean

but it seems its something wrong with my pc

my bf has win7 too
he was able to install it just fine

he then copied the installed files onto my pc
and now im able to play and save the game

so the problem kinda resolved
but i wonder why it didnt work from the beginning
and the other games would need to be installed and copied by my bf as well for me to play them


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the CD/DVD drive, have done any other installs recently?


----------



## AiKirika (May 9, 2010)

yes i did
its just those old games


----------

